# Jasmine essential oil



## luxe (Dec 28, 2010)

Is there a good place to get jasmine essential oil (like one that smells like the hawaiian flower pikake)?


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 28, 2010)

Real Jasmine Absolute starts at 1oz $138.33. To me it's nothing like Pikake. As far as fragrance oil, it depends in what application. Some are better than others.


----------



## luxe (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Irena!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 29, 2010)

luxe said:
			
		

> Thanks Irena!


You're welcome luxe. If you don't mind a fragrance oil, you can find some here> http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## ironbrewer (Dec 30, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> luxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a very cool resource. Where do you find reviews of them? There are a large amount of Jasmines on there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Jasmine is also thought of as a natural  herbal plant, has a heavy exotic scent that It is known for its antiseptic, antispasmodic and expectorant therapeutic properties,The scent of jasmine fills the nose with a warm, full sensation.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------

